# الحل النهائي لفيروز اوتو ران autorun



## just.i (6 يونيو 2008)

صباح الخير جميعا 
وجدت الكثير يعانو من فيروس auto run الغبي وانا كنت منهم
واخيرا واخيرا اخيرا وجدت له حل بعد ان كنت مللت منه وقرر مسح جهازي كله 
هذا البرنامج الصغير يزيله نهائي
http://www.2shared.com/file/2945982/7020f99f/Autorundeth.html


----------



## bianco (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الحل النهائي لفيروز اوتو ران autorun*

BE CAREFUL IT IS A VIRUS:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:


----------



## just.i (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الحل النهائي لفيروز اوتو ران autorun*

nooooooooooooooooo 
that is antivirus


----------



## bianco (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الحل النهائي لفيروز اوتو ران autorun*

I 'm very very sorry    
and thank you for this topic


----------

